

Ask HN: last.fm for classical fans? - ms

As a fan of both last.fm and classical music I've found that the two really don't mix well. There can be far too much relevant metadata about a given classical track (performer(s), composer, work, movement, conductor, recording date, etc.) to fit into last.fm's Artist/Album/Title system and the various attempts to reconcile the two leave a lot to be desired. Does anyone know of a last.fm type service/community that is geared towards classical music? I'm mainly interested in being able to scrobble my tracks, browse my listening history and use that to discover other things I might be interested in.<p>If such a site existed, would you make use of it? What features would you like to see?
======
ScottWhigham
I wasn't/am-not a lastfm person so I can't say - but IIRC doesn't lala.com
have something similar? Perhaps they are better for classical? I don't know.

And I'm a classical "fan" but I have my favorites. I would not likely listen
to anything other than a recommendation engine's suggestions at this stage.

